# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Penn Square Theater purchased by AMC

## OKCTalker

Dickinson management is notifying corporate discount ticket holders that they are closing after this Sunday, and to use any tickets or coupons by then. 

Wow! Right before the holidays when there are lots of shoppers and Christmas releases. Wonder what will become of the space.

----------


## Pete

Interesting.

And I agree, very strange timing.

----------


## Roadhawg

wow... that is strange

----------


## betts

I'm not surprised.  Back in the day when I lived near there we used to go to movies there because it was never crowded, even on opening day of really popular movies.  I always wondered how they could afford to stay open.  It's a shame, because you never had to worry about a movie being sold out.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I'm not surprised.  Back in the day when I lived near there we used to go to movies there because it was never crowded, even on opening day of really popular movies.  I always wondered how they could afford to stay open.  It's a shame, because you never had to worry about a movie being sold out.


I am not suprised.  It was kind of a crummy theater compared to the others in OKC.  Seats were small and boxey.  the screens were small.  The plus was it was a great place to park the kids while you shopped.

----------


## jbkrems

I wonder what Penn Square Mall intends to do with that space of the mall.  That is a lot of square footage they are going to have lease out, either to a new movie theater, or they will have to gut the whole deal into stores.

----------


## betts

> I wonder what Penn Square Mall intends to do with that space of the mall.  That is a lot of square footage they are going to have lease out, either to a new movie theater, or they will have to gut the whole deal into stores.


If there as many stores on the waiting list at Penn Square as we've been told, I doubt Penn Square minds having that much space to deal with.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> If there as many stores on the waiting list at Penn Square as we've been told, I doubt Penn Square minds having that much space to deal with.


Microsoft is suposed to be putting in a "real" store.  They pulled a huge building permit.  Possible they can take the space.

----------


## Tydude

i am hearing rumors that AMC is going to take over the space and put a new movie theatre in the space

----------


## poe

My vote would be for new stores.

----------


## HangryHippo

> i am hearing rumors that AMC is going to take over the space and put a new movie theatre in the space


AMC would be a nice upgrade from Dickinson, but I find it hard to believe that Penn Square would let AMC in the theatre space in lieu of cutting their waiting list of stores...

----------


## MonkeesFan

> AMC would be a nice upgrade from Dickinson, but I find it hard to believe that Penn Square would let AMC in the theatre space in lieu of cutting their waiting list of stores...


I agree but I will see it when I believe it

----------


## zookeeper

Brianna Bailey is reporting in the Journal Record that AMC has signed a lease to takeover the theater in November and then do a complete remodel that sounds like a huge renovation after the holidays.  AMC to take over Penn Square Mall cineplex | The Journal Record

----------


## Pete

Great news for Penn Square.

That theater needs a big makeover and this sounds like it will be one of the nicer cinemas in town after the remodel.

----------


## zookeeper

This is no big deal but Brianna might want to fix her opening sentence which says AMC is based in Atlanta, AMC HQ has always been in Kansas City.

I agree that this sounds like a great deal for Penn Square and AMC.

----------


## jedicurt

> This is no big deal but Brianna might want to fix her opening sentence which says AMC is based in Atlanta, AMC HQ has always been in Kansas City.


and they are building new offices in Leawood, KS that they are supposed to move into sometime next year

----------


## zookeeper

> and they are building new offices in Leawood, KS that they are supposed to move into sometime next year


Leawood is a very wealthy suburb of Kansas City in Johnson County, I imagine those offices will be pretty nice!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Great news for Penn Square.
> 
> That theater needs a big makeover and this sounds like it will be one of the nicer cinemas in town after the remodel.


That is indeed great news for Penn Square

----------


## HangryHippo

Would someone with a subscription be willing to post the article here so that we can read it?

Nevermind:  Found this article that describes the plan pretty well.  AMC Theatres Headed to Penn Square Mall Beginning Nov. 9; Enhancements on the Way - DailyFinance

Sounds like a nice win for Penn Square Mall.  I'm really glad Simon is in control Penn Square.  They seem to be a great company.

----------


## OKCTalker

We prefer going to Tinseltown for movies even though PSM is closer. The ticket prices were a bit lower and it's a quick drive over/back. To a far lesser extent, our perception is that crime is more of a problem at PSM than Tinseltown. 

Perhaps AMC can improve things, but we're pretty driven by ticket prices. When the lights go down and the movie starts, it doesn't matter how much they spent on TI.

----------


## jn1780

> We prefer going to Tinseltown for movies even though PSM is closer. The ticket prices were a bit lower and it's a quick drive over/back. To a far lesser extent, our perception is that crime is more of a problem at PSM than Tinseltown. 
> 
> Perhaps AMC can improve things, but we're pretty driven by ticket prices. When the lights go down and the movie starts, it doesn't matter how much they spent on TI.


I see more Tinseltown in your future. AMC is probably going the luxury theater route and will actually raise prices. 

I wonder if they will maintain 10 auditoriums? I wouldn't be surprised if they sacrificed 1 or 2 in order to make a bigger grand auditorium.

----------


## Ginkasa

How big are their current auditoriums?  If they've already got at least a few that are decent sized, it might not be worth the expense - especially if they're going the luxury root with higher prices for fewer seats.  Either way, I doubt their auditoriums have the depth for something like Grand Auditoriums at Warren or the Cin Capri at Harkins (if that's what you were trying to suggest).

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I've only been to this theatre once. Maybe it's just me, but once I bought the ticket and stepped inside, it was like I'd stepped into a 1990s time warp. Also the hallways outside the auditoriums were really dark. When was the last time this place had a remodel? Guess it doesn't matter now since AMC is stepping in.

----------


## SoonerQueen

When I go to my movie previews they are usually held at either the Harkin's or the AMC at Quail Springs.I hate going to the QSM24 because the refreshments cost so much. The Harkin's  have refillable cups which saves money and their refreshments cost less. When we pay for a movie we usually pick Tinseltown. I like the close to the building parking, and the popcorn is the best in town. Plus the prices are less for admission. Tinseltown is one of the best kept secrets in OKC.

----------


## duckman

I only go to Tinseltown when I have my bullet proof vest on.

----------


## SoonerQueen

> I only go to Tinseltown when I have my bullet proof vest on.



We go there all the time and have never seen any violence.I feel perfectly safe going to the movies there.  Violence can happen anywhere. You just have to be aware of what's going on around you.

----------


## kevinpate

> I only go to Tinseltown when I have my bullet proof vest on.


I suspect if one delved into the details, crime reports over the past decade would suggest a much lower need for a vest at Tinseltown than some other area theaters, such as the ones at/near Penn Square Mall, Bricktown or Crossroads.

----------


## jbrown84

I would have preferred they cut it up into a couple new stores, but this is a pretty good alternative.

----------


## sooner88

Dickinson has been at the bottom of the list for awhile now since there are so many options, but not knowing that it was closing, we went to see Argo on Sunday mainly because of timing. The thing that struck me most was the price. For 2 students it was $18, which puts it on par or above every other theatre in the City (and Warren). The quality of the theatre was almost laughable, I'm glad to see that something new is coming in.

----------


## Tydude

AMC Penn Square is open and will remain open through out the renovations

----------


## BDP

Who ran the theaters before Dickinson? I feel like AMC opened the theater after the last major renovation, but that was when I was like 12, so I could easily be wrong. Or was it General Cinemas?....

----------


## Pete

General Cinemas was the operator when the theater first opened in May of 1988.

----------


## OKCTalker

Tickets prices at the AMC Penn Square are $9.75 for adults, $8.75 for seniors and $6.50 for children. 

May I be the first to say *HOLY COW*!?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Tickets prices at the AMC Penn Square are $9.75 for adults, $8.75 for seniors and $6.50 for children. 
> 
> May I be the first to say *HOLY COW*!?


Those are higher than the AMC theatre at Quail Springs, which I believe are ONLY $9.50, but there is matinee pricing.  Something along the lines of $7.00 per adult if the movie starts before 6 pm.

----------


## jn1780

> Tickets prices at the AMC Penn Square are $9.75 for adults, $8.75 for seniors and $6.50 for children. 
> 
> May I be the first to say *HOLY COW*!?


What did Dickinson charge? You would think AMC would have waited until the their improvements were actually completed.

----------


## Pete

Hey, that's cheap by California standards!  I typically pay $12-$15 and there is a new luxury theater near me that charges $20 or more.

But I agree, why raise prices before they do the renovations?

----------


## MikeLucky

> Would someone with a subscription be willing to post the article here so that we can read it?
> 
> Nevermind:  Found this article that describes the plan pretty well.  AMC Theatres Headed to Penn Square Mall Beginning Nov. 9; Enhancements on the Way - DailyFinance
> 
> Sounds like a nice win for Penn Square Mall.  I'm really glad Simon is in control Penn Square.  They seem to be a great company.


I don't have access to the JR article, but the dailyfinance article mentions NOTHING about sound or video enhancements...  Personally, the seats and concession upgrades are nice, but unless the sound and video is done right, even a personal butler for each moviegoer doesn't appeal to me that much.

But honestly, there's nothing they can do that would make me go there as opposed the Warren.  The fact that they DON'T mention any of the actual video and sound details tells me they will probably mail it in on that... but who knows.

----------


## sooner88

Those prices look very similar (if not the same) from Dickinson, which I agree is too high when you compare it to other local theaters.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I don't have access to the JR article, but the dailyfinance article mentions NOTHING about sound or video enhancements...  Personally, the seats and concession upgrades are nice, but unless the sound and video is done right, even a personal butler for each moviegoer doesn't appeal to me that much.
> 
> But honestly, there's nothing they can do that would make me go there as opposed the Warren.  The fact that they DON'T mention any of the actual video and sound details tells me they will probably mail it in on that... but who knows.


I hadn't thought about this, but you're absolutely right.  I've seen no mention of improving the audio/visual experiences.  I took my little cousins to see a movie there recently and the sound and video were pretty damn bad.  Definitely hope to see some upgrades, but it's worrisome that there's been no mention of such things.

----------


## jn1780

I really doubt they would install powered recliners, but not improve the audio/visual equipment. Probably just on par with the other AMC theaters and nothing special or noteworthy.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

So the theater closed on 10/28 as Dickinson and is now owned and operated by AMC....?

----------


## Pete

> So the theater closed on 10/28 as Dickinson and is now owned and operated by AMC....?


Yes:

AMC Penn Square 10 - Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73118 - AMC Theatres

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Well, that's good.  I've never been a fan of the General Cinemas when they were the operator and I never went to Dickinson as I despise going to malls unless I absolutely have to.  Hope AMC does well in the spot.

----------


## MikeLucky

> I really doubt they would install powered recliners, but not improve the audio/visual equipment. Probably just on par with the other AMC theaters and nothing special or noteworthy.


You would be surprised...   Most consumers are way more concerned with concession prices and the creature comforts than they ever are in the actual quality of A/V equipment.  Many new theaters will routinely buy used equipment for brand new theaters.  And, since this particular theater already has equipment, I wouldn't be surprised if they just used all the existing items.

Honestly, most people may not even notice a difference, or care one way or another.  I am on the other end of the spectrum.  I would rather sit in a normal seat and experience a sound and visual experience that is top notch.  I mean, what is the point of going to watch a movie at a theater if it isn't a spectacular audio-visual experience?  Just my opinion.

----------


## OKCTalker

Tickets are less expensive at the OKCMOA ($8 for adults, $5 for members), and the experience is far superior to a conventional theater. Not to mention the downstairs option of having dinner and a cocktail before or after.

----------


## Pete

$1.6 million building permit issued today for this remodel.

----------


## MikeLucky

> $1.6 million building permit issued today for this remodel.


Well, unless they plan on spending about half of that on digital projectors ALONE... it appears this would be a purely cosmetic remodel.

----------


## Pete

Remember that building permits don't include furniture, fixtures or equipment.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Remember that building permits don't include furniture, fixtures or equipment.


Oh, well nevermind then. lol.  New equipment status still to be determined...

----------


## adelewolf

It said on their sign in the mall that they were closed for remodeling and they've already opened back up. I haven't been back since then, but just walking by, it doesn't look like a whole lot has changed.

----------


## bigokc

> Oh, well nevermind then. lol.  New equipment status still to be determined...


After speaking to one of the managers on my visit this weekend, they updated me on the timeline of the renovation and the improvements that would be made. They DEFINITELY are upgrading all 35mm projectors to all digital video and sound (starting this month). At the start of the year they will begin renovations on each theater (while remaining open during this time) installing all recliners into every theater, adding free-style coke machines that are self-serve, repainting, and new carpet installation. Very much looking forward to this new addition to Penn Square!

Rick

----------


## MikeLucky

> After speaking to one of the managers on my visit this weekend, they updated me on the timeline of the renovation and the improvements that would be made. They DEFINITELY are upgrading all 35mm projectors to all digital video and sound (starting this month). At the start of the year they will begin renovations on each theater (while remaining open during this time) installing all recliners into every theater, adding free-style coke machines that are self-serve, repainting, and new carpet installation. Very much looking forward to this new addition to Penn Square!
> 
> Rick


That's great news...

----------


## catch22

> After speaking to one of the managers on my visit this weekend, they updated me on the timeline of the renovation and the improvements that would be made. They DEFINITELY are upgrading all 35mm projectors to all digital video and sound (starting this month). At the start of the year they will begin renovations on each theater (while remaining open during this time) installing all recliners into every theater, adding *free-style coke machines that are self-serve*, repainting, and new carpet installation. Very much looking forward to this new addition to Penn Square!
> 
> Rick


About time a movie theater does that. I hate paying $4.00 for a 32oz cup of ice with 5oz of diet coke in it -- and not getting a free refill.

When I worked at one of the popular Australian themed steakhouses, I was told by a manager that the total cost to fill a 20oz glass with soda and a little bit of ice was $0.01. Iced tea was $0.005 per glass.

----------


## MikeLucky

> About time a movie theater does that. I hate paying $4.00 for a 32oz cup of ice with 5oz of diet coke in it -- and not getting a free refill.
> 
> When I worked at one of the *popular Australian themed steakhouses*, I was told by a manager that the total cost to fill a 20oz glass with soda and a little bit of ice was $0.01. Iced tea was $0.005 per glass.


Boomerang Bistro?
Kangaroo Kafe?
Deli Down Unda?

Gosh, what could it be?!?!

 :Wink:

----------


## catch22

> Boomerang Bistro?
> Kangaroo Kafe?
> Deli Down Unda?
> 
> Gosh, what could it be?!?!


Remember I am part Australian, so I could be referring to a place "dawn unduh".

----------


## zookeeper

I feel special.  :Smile:  I was at Penn Square today and got a mini tour of the new theater construction. The guy said he really wasn't supposed to do it but he'd show me a few things and OKCtalk folks, this place is going to be fabulous! What's been said a couple of posts up is all true, but the scope of it I didn't realize. Renovation isn't even the right word to use, we won't recognize it when they're through.

----------


## OKCTalker

Too bad that they raised prices so far so quickly, and while construction was just beginning. Were it me, I would have dropped prices as an apologetic gesture, shown everyone what was coming, had a huge grand opening, and then raised prices. What they've done is driven customers to their competitors which will do everything they can to keep them.

----------


## Anonymous.

AMC is definitely overpriced... 9 dollars for a ticket then snacks on top pushes towards 20 dollars for a movie trip.


I almost exclusively watch new releases @ Tinseltown now. It is way more reasonable and the experience is just the same (if not better seating). Plus you don't have to walk through the mall to get to the movies, which is a huge turnofff when going to Quail Springs at least.

----------


## HangryHippo

Has anyone been since the renovations kicked into high gear?  Is it a good improvement?

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I feel special.  I was at Penn Square today and got a mini tour of the new theater construction. The guy said he really wasn't supposed to do it but he'd show me a few things and OKCtalk folks, this place is going to be fabulous! What's been said a couple of posts up is all true, but the scope of it I didn't realize. Renovation isn't even the right word to use, we won't recognize it when they're through.


Sounds great!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Has anyone been since the renovations kicked into high gear?  Is it a good improvement?


Yeah I would like to know too!

----------


## HangryHippo

This Journal Record article says the renovations have wrapped up.

Sidenote:  I wish articles in our local media included more pictures.  There are never enough pictures.

----------


## spursfaninoklahoma

Not sure if renovations will increase the foot traffic for this theatre, Penn Square is just a tough location for a movie theatre. I give it maybe a year or two before they realize all the renovations in the world wont attract more business to this location

----------


## OKCTalker

> Not sure if renovations will increase the foot traffic for this theatre, Penn Square is just a tough location for a movie theatre. I give it maybe a year or two before they realize all the renovations in the world wont attract more business to this location


I think the location is fine - good highway access, decent property ingress/egress, ample covered parking just outside the door, and retail options in the mall before/after the show. But the theaters are small and the ticket prices large, and that's where they lose me.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I think the location is fine - good highway access, decent property ingress/egress, ample covered parking just outside the door, and retail options in the mall before/after the show. But the theaters are small and the ticket prices large, and that's where they lose me.


Can you expound on why a a small theater affects your decision on where to see a movie?

----------


## Dubya61

> Can you expound on why a a small theater affects your decision on where to see a movie?


I can't answer for OKCTalker, but I have a certain bit of nostalgia for seeing a movie in a big opulent theater as opposed to the comparatively small, private screening boxes of late.

----------


## warreng88

Theater upgrades in Oklahoma City include comfy power recliners
AMC Penn Square 10 unveiled its newly remodeled theater, which includes more comfortable seating and a remodeled concession area.

Go ahead, put your feet up. That's the message AMC Theatres wants to give patrons of its newly remodeled movie theater inside Penn Square Mall.

The red, cozy, power reclining chairs now found in each of the theater's 10 auditoriums allow moviegoers to watch a movie in supreme comfort, with footrests and cup holders. Other upgrades include new options at the concessions, like chicken fingers, jalapeno poppers and mozzarella sticks and a Coca-Cola Freestyle machine, with its seemingly infinite drink combinations.

Theater upgrades in Oklahoma City include comfy power recliners | News OK

----------


## Pete

From the Newsok.com:

----------


## HangryHippo

Of course I'd make my earlier post about not enough pictures and they include several pictures and video.  This looks so much better than what was there!

----------


## warreng88

Was the equipment upgraded? Kind of defeats the purpose of having really nice seats and a renovated auditorium if the movies are just going to be played on outdated equipment.

----------


## Pete

I believe it was stated earlier in this thread that they would going to all digital projection.

----------


## HangryHippo

Yes, it was all upgraded to digital. It's not Warren but its very nice.

----------


## ljbab728

Theater upgrades in Oklahoma City include comfy power recliners | News OK

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Theater upgrades in Oklahoma City include comfy power recliners | News OK


I'm sure you just didn't see it, but the same article was posted by warreng88 last night. Thank you for being kind enough to put the link up though.

----------


## ljbab728

> I'm sure you just didn't see it, but the same article was posted by warreng88 last night. Thank you for being kind enough to put the link up though.


You're correct, I overlooked that.  It does look very nice though.

----------


## venture

Looks nice. Won't get me to drive past Warren, but those on the North side will like it I think.

----------


## Bunty

New AMC will be worth sampling from Stillwater as long as nothing gets built to compete with the local mediocre Carmike.

----------


## Anonymous.

Carmike is horrible. I am sure the only reason they exist still is the monopoly on Stillwater.

----------


## Tydude

just bought my tickets to see a movie and you can reserve your own seats.Which is cool

----------


## soonerliberal

I saw a movie at an AMC in Arlington, VA just like this one with the same seat setup and concession style and it was WONDERFUL!  The tickets were pretty nicely priced and the theatre wasn't huge and certainly wasn't crowded.  It was awesome to buy tickets in advance and wander in 5 minutes before the show and get to my nicely centered seat without any hassle.

----------


## MWCGuy

I highly recommend AMC Penn Square. I am a big fan of the Warren however, this place is a close second to Warren. The reclining chairs are power recliners that slide way back just like a recliner at home. The rows are spaced far enough apart to where you don't notice the other people in front or behind you. The small size drinks and popcorn are reasonable sizes instead of little bitty ones like most theaters. The self serve touch screen fountain is pretty cool too with lots choice and the ability to select vanilla and cherry flavor.

What I like best is that the management team is very customer service oriented. We told the ticket counter we wanted to see the 2:30 showing of The Heat and they sold us the the 1:50. We didn't notice this until we returned to the theater after doing a little window shopping. We talked to the management and they let us see Despicable Me 2 3-D instead(come to find out was way better than The Heat). On top of that, they gave us discount coupons for another show. They didn't have to do any of that but, they went extra mile and took care of us. I will be back many times over if the service and experience is exactly the same as it was this last weekend.

----------


## ljbab728

I haven't been there but my daughter recently told me that she has changed this theater to her first choice in the city.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Agreed, this is my new theatre! I love it

----------


## kevinpate

Haven't been, but the chairs, they do look comfy.

----------

